# Sub starts to cut out at high volume



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Cuts out or bass seems to diminish?


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Pro installers ought to fix it on their dime! 
Often it is a wiring problem. Lots of youtubes/info online about this issue.
Could be bad/insufficient-contact ground wire. 
Could be amp is seeing wrong output impedance due to wrong speaker wiring. 

Rock on , as loud as possible...


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

If your bass cuts out, there are a few things that could cause this: 1. Bad ground 2. System tuned incorrectly and amp clips and shuts down to protect itself 3. (Still has to do with tuning) Factory variable signal has significant bass roll off and was not adjusted or addressed during system tuning. (Factory bass signal is reduced at higher volumes to protect the factory paper speakers; referred to as bass roll off).
All of these items should be addressed by the place that installed your system, since they did the work and know how they did the install.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

The shop should've found out at what volume the lower freq signals start distorting off your HU. Once they know that #, they should have set the gain on the amp at that volume and let you know not to exceed it since you could damage your equipment. Without knowing what they did or HOW they did it, its really hard to diagnose.


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> 2018 hatch. I have a 12 in infinity 1242w sub in a sealed box with a 1000w class d dual amp. When I turn up the volume to anything above 40-45, the bass starts to cut out. I had the system professionally installed & don’t have much knowledge on audio system. Any thoughts?



Did you ever figure out what the problem was? I didnt add anything to my factory radio on my 17 but when you get to 40, the bass does the same thing on mine, and its not like it cuts out completely, it backs off for a second, then comes back up then cuts out again. Certain songs will make the drop out more noticeable. 

I had a 14 Sonic before and that mylink system did not do that, the bass would reduce a little at higher levels, but not cut out and back in.


----------

